# Sikkens Dek



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Sitting home today with a sore back and thought I would post some pics of this deck that I took the other day. It's a community deck in a gated community on the lake. 

This project was done in April-May of 2011. The president of the HOA had Sikkens Dek on the decks of his personal house and was happy with it. 
From the beginning I cautioned them against using the Dek on this older deck (had to be stripped) because the product specs dictate that all sides of the boards be done, and if we use the Sikkens in a manner inconsistent with the specs there would be no warranty at all. This guy was so sold on the Dek product from his past experience with it, that they decided to go ahead with it despite the lack of any warranty. 

What we settled on was two coats of Dek finish on all the pickets, handrails, and floors, and one coat of SRD on all of the undersides. I left them with a cleaning schedule to be carried out by there grounds keeper, but they have not cleaned it at all and now it desperately needs a wash. 

I was a little worried about this because even with the understanding of no warranty, I obviously don't want a peeling deck disaster on my 'record'. Most areas of this deck are shaded a lot during the day, and its all high enough off the ground for moisture from the bottom to not be a big concern, so I decided to go for it. 

I gotta say I'm pretty impressed with how its holding up.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

love it


----------



## bmoorecl (May 29, 2013)

How can you not be proud,wow,it looks great.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

Nice job, how long did it take to complete?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

So you only do little decks? :blink:

Seriously, beautiful job.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Nice, but it did make my back ache just to think about it.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Funny we are sometimes going over old Srd coated decks( that look like crap) with dek 
We just stripped a 1000 sq ft mahogany deck and will put second coat of dek on it tomorrow
It's good stuff
Need to buff it yearly and it never gets in very bad shape

Condensation and moisture are though though if it does not have ample time to dry
We are on the ocean and moisture sometimes looks as though it gets locked in the first coat.
I find a light sand and second coat make it go awayl

Good work


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Gough said:


> Nice, but it did make my back ache just to think about it.


No kidding. All Josh did was post the pics and he's at home nursing a sore back.:blink:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Gwarel said:


> Nice job, how long did it take to complete?



I think it took three of us about a month. Was a nice project on the lake. It's built on the side of a mountain so getting to parts of the underside was complicated. 

You might know where it is, Horseshoe Cove on Watauga lake.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Are you sure its far enough away from the ground? I'm pretty sure I can see that ground moisture wicking through the entire deck

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looks great! :thumbsup:

But I would add that right there is a good case to be made for Trex.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> Looks great! :thumbsup:
> 
> But I would add that right there is a good case to be made for Trex.


I'm curious about other painters' impressions of Trex. Initially, it seemed to mean a lot of decks that we didn't have to deal with, which I regarded as Good Thing. Then the reports started filtering in about it delaminating, supporting mold growth, and generally falling apart..

Since there are PTer's from all around the country, what have you seen of that?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Gough said:


> I'm curious about other painters' impressions of Trex. Initially, it seemed to mean a lot of decks that we didn't have to deal with, which I regarded as Good Thing. Then the reports started filtering in about it delaminating, supporting mold growth, and generally falling apart..
> 
> Since there are PTer's from all around the country, what have you seen of that?


I get contracted by Trex and Timber Tech for warranty cleaning and sealing of their decks. In addition to that, my company cleans (and often seals) 200-300 of them per year. They can't really be pressure washed. They look synthetic and sterile. And they most definitely are not, maintenance free. We have one on our beach place because normal finishes on wood will not hold up to being pelted by sand and intense sun but other than that, I would never put one on my house.


----------

